
Castor: Get tech giants data discovery tools in a click - xavdeboisredon
https://medium.com/castor-app/castor-get-tech-giants-data-discovery-tools-in-a-click-c0ca7e1f5a61
======
xavdeboisredon
Have you ever dreamed of a Google search engine for your enterprise data?

As data scientists and software engineers, Tristan Mayer, Daniel Velasquez,
and I have spent hours trying to find the most relevant datasets to do our
analysis. Once we found the right one, we couldn't understand how to use it,
or if we could trust it. This is painful but unfortunately too common.

We interviewed 150 companies at the end of our studies to search for
solutions. Every one of them faced the problem. We worked hard for 6 months to
build a solution and released the first version of our product.

Go check it out www.castordoc.com and give us feedback!

